

Show HN: MoovieNinja – create your dream movie and see if it could be a hit - Ronsenshi
http://moovie.ninja/create

======
Paul_Dessert
Great link bait for Facebook. If you allow image uploads so people can replace
an actors face with another, I can see it catching on (unless I'm completely
missing the point). What is your plan with this?

~~~
Ronsenshi
I haven't really thought about it in that key.

I wrote it as a small game for people to see how well they know modern movie
industry. Which actors work better with which directors and genres. Poster
generation was just a nifty thing to make it look cuter. Meat of the project
is an algorithm determining success of each movie in terms of rating/box
office.

I did contemplate adding ability to upload own images (not photos as you
described), but that has a problem of content moderation. Don't want to see
pornography/gore/etc be used just for the shock value.

Thanks for this idea about Facebook, i may as well consider adding such
feature.

------
buseca
funny project, it's like a small videogame, but the algorithm is cryptic.
Maybe a little bit of transparency could help enjoy it... like adding some
custom advices to the end of the game.

~~~
Ronsenshi
Great idea, thanks!

I'll add several tips describing what user should be shooting for.

Like, for example - there's no such thing as one-genre-movie (at least based
on IMDB stats). It's much better to try and pick at least several genres that
might work for your movie.

